# Tesla's on parade



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

OK, just one Tesla Model 3, Max. He got decorated and participated in this year's Winterfest parade. Lots of lights (easy to tape to the glass roof) and a strap to hold the "sun" in place. Solar lights, all of them. Link here:


----------

